# Easy to care for plants



## scottprice (Jun 12, 2011)

I have some anacharis in my tank) 4 small bunches and im wondering if i should bother getting more plants or are these ok? I think im definately going to get some java moss for the sole purpose of giving fry an extra place to hide.

Other than that what are some easy to care for and hardy plants?


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

watersprite is very easy, fast growing, if allowed to float. its only real requirement is plenty of light. anubias is pretty easy, slow growing, but is prone to getting covered in algae, and amazon sword plants grow well in medium to high light. they can grow in low light, but not very fast.


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

+1 for Auban, go with those.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Good morning scott...

Success with plants will depend on your lighting. Most aquatic plants require a minimum of 1 watt of light for every gallon of tank water, some much more than that. I have less than a watt per gallon and have low light plants.

A couple of the ferns, Crypts and mosses do pretty well in my tanks. I dose a couple of liquid fertilizers two to three times a week too.

B


----------



## chrisk93 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi, I was thinking of getting some Java Moss for my ten gallon tank. I was wondering, how difficult is it to keep under control?


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

Westeria. That stuff could grow in a toilet...

I got a small half-dead sliver on accident when I bought Anacharis about 7 months ago, planted it just to see if it would actually take hold, and now it can own an entire side of my tank if I don't keep up on the trimming, lol


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I've got a Giant Hygro and a Dwarf Hygro that I am _constantly_ (almost weekly) taking clippings from and re-planting them. They grow like weeds!! (I've got low-mid lighting, plain gravel and use a liquid fert' once a week.) Low maintenance.


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

java moss has a tendency to catch you off guard. it usualy seems to start off growing slow, then after a while you will need to start trimming it to keep it growing evenly and looking good. once you do, there will almost always be some tiny pieces that manage to drift around in the tank and settle down and take off. these little pieces wont immediately grow a thick carpet or dense ball like the origional plant, but they will grow. it is a great plant if you dont mind trimming and weeding, bad plant if you dont want a plant that spreads. personaly, its one of my favorites.


----------

